
A Nuclear Jockstrap - Kliment
https://carlwillis.wordpress.com/2017/02/03/a-nuclear-jockstrap/
======
lb1lf
I wonder what will be the equivalent a hundred years down the line.

In other words - do we do something today which will seem as hare-brained to
our descendants as irradiating one's genitals does to us? (We probably do -
but what will it be...)

~~~
teh_klev
Homeopathy.

~~~
derekp7
I really wish there was a law that forbids using the Homeopathic label on a
product that isn't really homeopathic, but just non-medicinal. For example,
there are some teas or cough drops that are soothing when you have a bad cold
(in a similar way to how lemon or honey helps you feel better). Often these
are labeled as homeopathic, even though they contain no homeopathic poisons. I
don't mind getting non-medicinal remedies, but when I see the homeopathic
label I tend to shy away.

~~~
kwhitefoot
> even though they contain no homeopathic poisons.

Something that is genuinely homoeopathic doesn't contain any of the poisons
either. Or at least at such a low concentration that it is insignificant.

From Wikipedia
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homeopathic_dilutions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homeopathic_dilutions)):

Hahnemann advocated 30C dilutions for most purposes (that is, dilution by a
factor of 1060).

...

Dilution advocated by Hahnemann for most purposes: on average, this would
require giving two billion doses per second to six billion people for 4
billion years to deliver a single molecule of the original material to any
patient.

~~~
derefr
I think the parent's point was that things _marketed_ as "homeopathic" usually
have their _active_ ingredient diluted into non-existence, so they're
pointless to take for relief of the claimed symptom. Slapping the label
"homeopathic" on something that actually _does_ something is really annoying,
then, because it'd make you assume it did nothing.

~~~
derekp7
Or, things get the homeopathic label when they really aren't homeopathic at
all -- they use it as a synonym for natural, or non-medicinal. Which is what I
want sometimes. But I never want anything that is homeopathic, because to me
that means fake.

------
DrScump
Posted earlier, 158+ points, 33 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13616574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13616574)

